# Heat Pump Noise - How to reduce it?



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

My HT room is right by the heat pump unit. It's on the outside of the rear wall. I can hear it when the unit kicks in. Any ideas on how to fix this or limit it? The wall is already finished so any other way to reduce the noise I hear in the room?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is the heat pump on any sort of isolation pads? Does the other side of the wall (on the side of the heat pump) have any insulation?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Is the wall insulated?

Is there drywall on both sides of the wall?

Since layer on your/each side only?

Bryan


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

The heat pump unit is not on an installation pad of any kind. The drywall is insulated on the inside but not sure of the outside. I have vinyl siding but I don't know what they did inside of it. 

@bpape I don't know what you mean by this question. "Since layer on your/each side only?"


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Assuming that there is nothing wrong with the heat pump that is causing it to be excessively loud and that relocating the pump is not an option, you may have to install a soundproofing wall inside your room. Use something like Acoustiblok in the new wall.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes there's nothing wrong with it. It's not too loud and I'm sure when the system is on I won't hear much. It's just big and the fans are what I hear. I also saw something online once that you could use around the heat pump to help with the sound but wasn't sure where and if that would really help. This is not a new wall so soundproofing it would mean tearing the wall down and redoing it! Ughh I'll check out that link however.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

If there is enough room, you could try to put a sound reflector between the house and the heat pump.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Not knowing exactly what the sound deflectors are and how big they are I would say there's enough room between the unit and the wall. I'll google it now.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

The first step, aside from determining how much of a sound reduction is required, is to get the unit on sound isolation pads. A significant amount of noise will be conducted mechanically through the ground by the tightly coupled mechanical structures.

Contact Kinetics Noise Control.

KIP pad isolators information is here.
Data sheet here.

Also, you may want to consider line isolators - flexible connectors that will minimize the transmission of noise via the coolant lines - depending on how much noise reduction is required.
Be sure to damp these lines inside the house to prevent them from contacting rigid surfaces and transferring the energy. Suspend them and damp them with loose fill insulation pack around them.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow thanks for the great information.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry - was thinking it was inside your basement, not outside. My bad. If it is attached to the house on a platform like they are in many areas vs sitting on a concrete pad on the ground, then some sort of isolation mechanism is in order like what SAC provided reference to. 

Bryan


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I wonder if building an enclosure around the 3 sides and the top of the heatpump (keeping the front open) insulating with styrofoam insulation would help.:dontknow: You may also get beeter efficiacy out of it without the sun beating down on it at all but you would still need to be sure you have plenty of space around it so it does run efficiantly.:T


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Well I have to do "Something". The noise is starting to annoy me. I hear it when it kicks in and unless the volume is high or there's action on I can hear it working. I wish the basement wasn't complete so I could better fix this issue. I'll be looking into the enclosure idea.


----------



## zeus52 (Feb 23, 2018)

My neighbor just installed a heat pump and it points right at my house. What can I do to quiet it down? I will put up sound deadening if it would help or am I wasting my time? Their heat pump is bolted to the side of their house about 4ft above ground. Thanks Mike


----------



## robi17 (Jul 23, 2018)

If you want to reduce any type of noise you can use noise barrier fence which is most effective to reduce any type of noise. I use this and now I feel comfortable to use it.


----------



## robi17 (Jul 23, 2018)

If your Heat Pump is out of the house then you can use a noise barrier wall and it will protect you from the noise generated from anything. If you want you can use because I've got many benefits from using it.


----------

